# Microsoft MVP Award is Waiting for You...



## Vishal Gupta (May 25, 2007)

Guys

Its really a gr8 news for all of u.  

Do u want to become a MVP like me?
Now getting *Microsoft MVP award* is not so hard. Each and every of you can get it. 

Yesterday "*MeraWindows*" announced that they will be nominating top contributors in the forum for *Microsoft MVP *award. There can be more than one nominations, actually it'll depend upon the contribution and quality of posts.

So if u want to get this award, just share ur knowledge about Windows and other Microsoft products there and u'll get a golden chance to get this valuable award.

Believe me, having this award gives u awesome feeling, u get all Microsoft products FREE of cost, lots of goodies, access to lots of MS resources, webchats, webcasts, meetings and lots of other stuffs.  

I'm sharing this information with u all coz I know there r lots of members here, who really deserve this award IMO. So guys don't leave this golden chance.  

We login so many forums daily, so whats harm in trying this forum too, if it can make us MVP? 

*www.merawindows.com/


----------



## iMav (May 25, 2007)

well if i remmber even digit forum nominates for the same


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 25, 2007)

^^ Nope. Digit was asked for the mail addresses of its members by MS ppl, so that they can contact them.  

MeraOffice is supported by Microsoft India and hence they'll keep continue nominating the members for MVP award.  

As they provided the MVP award to "Srinath Sadda" last month.


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2007)

Hope something like this for FOSS+Linux and Mac users here.but yes,it is given by a company for their OS.


----------



## piyush gupta (May 25, 2007)

thnx Vishal for this gr8 news

I hv already registered there and lots of other members are active there

I want to get this award for any cost. Its like dreams come true

U always come with such gr8 news

kudos to u


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2007)

REGISTERED... 

Lets see what I can do there.

So my activity here will going to decrease??? No way.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 25, 2007)

^^ Indeed. MeraOffice is a forum related to Microsoft Office but our Digit forum covers all areas. So it'll never go down until a database problem occurs like yesterday.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 25, 2007)

Registered, letz see if i can contribute


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 25, 2007)

^^ Cool. I wish each and every member here will get the award.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 25, 2007)

Well, I straight away nominate zeeshan. His knowledge about programming & Microsoft .net 2003/2005 at this age is unriveled. He sure is the chote nawab of lucknow.

(he is taller then I m though )

I remember he once told me "i went to landmark (the book shop), programming ki books dekh kar muhn main paani aa gaya"


----------



## joey_182 (May 25, 2007)

member since jan'07...last login there was the join date to meraoffice..

so lets see wat i can contribute..


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2007)

iv registered since they were giving free office cds but never been active


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Well, I straight away nominate zeeshan. His knowledge about programming & Microsoft .net 2003/2005 at this age is unriveled.



Second vote for zeeshan from me


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 26, 2007)

They'll be nominating members, who will be active at both "MeraOffice" and "MeraWindows" sites.  
So we can't nominate anyone. Its the MS ppl behind the sites, who'll nominate the members.


----------



## Ankur Mittal (May 26, 2007)

As Vishal said U have to be active on both the forums MERAWINDOWS and MERAOFFICE.Now hoping to see more people from thinkdigit on these sites!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 26, 2007)

Are bhai agar kuchh post karne se itna kuchh mil sakta hai, then try karne mein kya harz hai?  
Waise bhi net par paisa kharch karne ka kuchh to fayeda ho.


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2007)

arre par post kya karen sara kuch toh apne aur ankur ne post kar rakha hai ... sirf thank u hamare liye choda hai


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 26, 2007)

^^ lol  
Just share news, softwares, etc buddy.  Show them ur knowledge & skills.


----------



## piyush gupta (May 26, 2007)

^^aree bhai

abhi bhi bahut kuch hai wahan per

even i m posting there also


----------



## Ankur Mittal (May 27, 2007)

Are yaar abhi to wahaan par itne posts hi nahin hote par ab to merawindows par bhi maja aane lag gaya hai.Jitne jyada members utna maja!!!!!!


----------



## joey_182 (May 28, 2007)

^^rite buddy..
bada hai to behtar hai....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 28, 2007)

^^ lol.


----------



## casanova (May 30, 2007)

Thx for the info. I thought even digit nominates users for the MVP awards. Quite busy these days so just dont want to register for the heck of it. Will contribute after I get a bit relaxed.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 30, 2007)

^^ Thats cool mate.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 6, 2007)

And now it seems there were too many MVPs so the forum seems shut down.  Site is down.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 6, 2007)

^^ Yeah. The server is having some problems, thats why both sites r down atm.
But it'll be available very soon.


----------



## iMav (Jun 6, 2007)

sab mvp ek saath apas mein hi post kar rahe the toh linux server hoga uske lag gaye


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 8, 2007)

MeraWindows site is back and they hv upgraded the software too.  
They had some server problems, thats why MeraOffice is still not opening.

*www.merawindows.com/


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 9, 2007)

^^Both server upgration is going on

now meraoffice.com finished

soon we will have merawindows also there


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2007)

This is worth trying i guess....


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 10, 2007)

^^Ya it is buddy


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 10, 2007)

I am there . Thanks to the Registry Wizard  Thanks again  Hope to get it 1 day


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ Yeah, u r doing brilliant job there. I'm sure they'll nominate u for sure.  

For other members who didnt know about MO & MW,
Since MeraOffice is down atm, u can continue contributing at MeraWindows for award nomination.


----------



## krates (Jun 14, 2007)

Not Merawindows And Meraoffice None Is Working For Me Vishal What  Happend


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Jun 14, 2007)

Try this link-
*www.merawindows.com/Home/Forums/tabid/324/Default.aspx


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, They r upgrading the forum software and installing a few modules.


----------

